# Trying to put a flat surface on a convex plank



## choppertoo (Apr 30, 2009)

On very short notice a friend asked me to make a wedding arch for him and his betrothed.

I have a nice very old black walnut plank that has been waiting for just the right project.

The plank is 12" wide, flat on one side and convex on the other. I want to put a 3 ¹/²" flat surface on the curved side of the plank so I can cleanly attach it to the upright on both side of the arch.

Would sincerely appreciate any input if you have a suggestion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

You don't mention the radius of curvature of the convex side of the plank, but unless it's huge, a hand plane should do the job. Find the center of the arch and mark 1-3/4" each side. Then plane it flat down to the lines.


----------



## choppertoo (Apr 30, 2009)

Way to easy, Rich. I was looking for a much more complex solution involving a jig and 4 different power tools. Haha

Guess I was over thinking it.

Thanks.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Since one side is flat, can't you attach that to the upright?


----------



## choppertoo (Apr 30, 2009)

Unfortunately not. That it the side that will be facing the front.


----------

